# Voltage Starve Control for Panspermia Fuzz



## JackOnFire (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm about to build the Panspermia Fuzz and the last comment on this thread has me thinking about adding a voltage starve pot:






						Debugging - Seppuku Space Fuzz terribly mis-biased
					

Seppuku Space Fuzz terribly mis-biased.  Using the layout from the site. The only substitution I made to my layout is using a single 68nF instead of the two parallel 33nF. I've checked continuity...



					guitar-fx-layouts.42897.x6.nabble.com
				




Would it be as straightforward as adding a B2K pot between the power supply and the board? Zachary Vex seems to indicate that it is possible to do it this way in his post on this thread though he mentions using a B5K pot:






						Build my own simple 9v voltage sag control?
					

Build my own simple 9v voltage sag control?



					www.diystompboxes.com
				




I guess the stab control on the FF does something similar. I've read some other things, however, that say doing it this way will eventually kill the pot. I'm new to modding pedals and I'm a novice when it comes to electronics but if anyone has tried this and has any suggestions I'd be very grateful. Some other questions: If I do it as outlined above could I connect the ground lug of the pot to the ground on the input jack? Would I be able to daisychain pedals without issue? Thanks!


----------



## BurntFingers (Aug 14, 2020)

Here's how you do it. Splice a pot between the positive wire from the DC jack and it's place on the board.

Wire from DC+ to lug 3 of pot.

Wire from lug 2 goes to the DC in pad on the board.

Lug 1 gets wired to ground through a resistor in series. The value of that resistor determines how much voltage gets through when the pot is turned all the way. I use a 4.7k and a b10k pot and haven't had issues at all.


----------

